# Nixie / Vfd Clocks



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

been busy at work lately and treated myself to a Nixie and VFD kit.

here are a few photos, now i have built these and read up about them the next step is making my own one from scratch.

The Nixie runs from USB but the russian VFD ran from 12V so i added a DC-DC boost circuit and have started building a case to keep it safe - still needs a few finishing touches and the buttons on the front for alarm and time setting


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Absolutely amazed at that! :notworthy:


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

That is uber-cool!!

I have had intentions of doing this from time to time. I can confidently say however, mine would NEVER look that good!

Much respect


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hollow state technology - wistful sigh - - I actually understood some of that :yes:

It's a bit like I gave up on computer games when the S[pace Invaders started to fight back :lol:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great piece of work. I didn't realise that such kits still existed. I haven't seen a display like that since the late 60's early 70's.

Am I correct in thinking that the variable resistor is for use as a dimmer?

Regards

David


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Those clocks are great and I am sure I still have the necessary hand skills to put one together and understand how it works but how on earth do you cut a bottle up like that?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

In the 1960's, when I worked at Solartron, their electronics apprentices designed and built a Nixie clock, and the cabinet makers designed and built a superb cabinet for it. The clock was for Sir Barnes Wallace, (inventor of the WW2 Bouncing Bomb). He presented the prizes at the company annual prize-giving ceremony. He was delighted, as this was "new" technology then. Wonder where it is now?

Thanks for the comprehensive piccies - well done.

Mike


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

DJH584 said:


> Great piece of work. I didn't realise that such kits still existed. I haven't seen a display like that since the late 60's early 70's.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that the variable resistor is for use as a dimmer?
> 
> ...


yep its a 4k7 potentiometer to dim the RGB LED's that illuminate the VFD tubes, you cant dim the tubes themselves unfortunately, although i am looking at how to add a section to the board to be able to turn them off without loosing the time setting so they could be switched off at night,

the NIXIE clock is well good, i can set it to turn off on any given day for a set amount of time and still keep the time settings etc, it will remember time and settings if the power is off, i can set it to turn off or dim at night etc - the VFD is a bit more bare bones


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

JWL940 said:


> Those clocks are great and I am sure I still have the necessary hand skills to put one together and understand how it works but how on earth do you cut a bottle up like that?


cutting bottles and glass is easy, i spent ages searching how to do it and watched and tried all these stupid methods i saw but i founf one that works every time - almost no matter what shape or texture the glass is.

just score where you want to cut with a glass cutter (those little tools with a wheel on the end) i got one for .99p from a .99p shop

then i use a mini blowtorch again from the .99p shop and just run it along the edge of the score mark and you can see the glass cracking into very very small flakes on the seams of the score - not like splinters, more like dust.

once it is flaked all the way round you just pull the end and it comes off with a pop - perfect seam, does not even need sanding - its always straight (or whatever shape you made!)

i have practised quite a lot now and that glass for the case only took me about 5 mins to do and that includes peeling the labels off the bottle


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

here is a video of the project for the VFD


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Well made very interesting video, and excellent result!!

Mike


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Edb1984 said:


> DJH584 said:
> 
> 
> > Great piece of work. I didn't realise that such kits still existed. I haven't seen a display like that since the late 60's early 70's. Am I correct in thinking that the variable resistor is for use as a dimmer? Regards David
> ...


I know fading VFD displays can be brightened by increasing the filament voltage, so i assume the reverse may be possible by reducing the filament voltage, might be worth a try?

Rob


----------

